# Will convict fry eat new eggs?



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

My black male con and my female pink con just laid eggs in a flower pot. I would really like to keep this first set of eggs and want to transfer them to my other tank that already has 2 week old con fry. My question is will the fry eat/nibble on the eggs(i will just transport the clay pot to the tank)?

Anyone have some pictures of marble cons that they can post so I will know what they will look like, providing they survive?

Thanks all


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Your cons will not come out marbled. Some will be pink some will be grey/black. And yes, they other fish will most definately eat the new eggs!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=135089


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Well actually....I already put them in the tank with the fry and for now they seem to leaving them alone (they should hatch tomorrow), but Im keeping them well fed with baby brine shrimp. Its funny to see their little bellies full and their big eyes, it looks like they are wearing sunglass.

If they won't grow up mable, then how did they these cons get this color?






Thanks fish guy! (your tanks on youtube are awesome!)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It seems I did not hit the submit button the other day 

I've bred greys to pinks for a long time and have many generations of every strain available (and some that arn't) I've yet to be able to create a marble from a grey and pink... I'm not sure how they came about....


----------

